# Taking of Pelham 123 to get rebooted



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The 1974 classic (& 1 of my 5 all time favorite movies), The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 is about to get a 2009 makeover. Denzel Washington and John Travolta will star and the movie is expected to be released on June 12th.

Full story: http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810003158/details


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Travolta has always been one of my favorite actors.
I hope it turns out good.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I like Travolta as well but if the trailer is any indication, this will not be one of his better roles. 

Taking of Pelham 123 was already butchered once and I'm afraid is about to be butchered again.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the original -- don't have high hopes for this remake though.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link to the film's official site.

http://www.catchthetrain.com/


----------

